# la fata ignorante di Magritte e...l'arte



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2012)

L'arte, secondo Magritte, è come una Fata ignorante, capace di magie il cui reale significato appare spesso sfuggente alla comprensione. Talvolta solo l'Intuizione ci permette di varcare la soglia estetica, penetrando nella dimensione mistica dell'evento artistico. L'arte svela allora la sua vera natura di Immagine, pensiero plasmato nella materia, simbolo fatto forma visibile; riesce spesso a comunicare allo spirito quelle Idee che la mente non potrebbe intendere dal linguaggio razionale.
All'Intuizione è affidato pertanto il compito di percepire il messaggio intimo di un'opera, che consiste nel saper cogliere dai molteplici oggetti dell'espressione della "Fata ignorante" quei semi di maggiore consapevolezza che germoglieranno dalla sua comprensione.
La ricerca profonda, diretta al cuore dell'opera d'arte, permette che essa, attendendo come la sfinge del mito tebano, possa svelarsi all'anima-Edipo che sappia rispondere al suo enigma.
È esperienza di molti, infatti, aver notato che l'opera d'arte canalizza e irradia le energie, l'amore per l'opera, le finalità, le intenzioni e le intuizioni dell'artista.
È come se questi elementi permanessero nell'opera d'arte; chi entra in sintonia con essa può percepirne le vibrazioni:

Quando guardate un oggetto, sappiate che esso rappresenta un pericolo o una fortuna in agguato. Sì, questo dipende dalla natura dell'oggetto, dalla sua forma, dalle sue radiazioni, oltre che dal vostro stato interiore: perché tutto il vostro essere tende a prendere la forma, le dimensioni e le qualità di quell'oggetto. Sì, interiormente, sul piano psichico, che ne siate coscienti o meno, vi identificate con ciò che guardate. È una legge naturale, biologica. Da questa legge ben compresa e applicata coscientemente dipende la vostra possibilità di evolvere, di perfezionarvi. *Abituatevi quindi a guardare tutto ciò che è bello, armonioso, luminoso, perfetto*.
(Omraam Mikhaël Aïvanhov, "Pensieri quotidiani")

La scienza, la psicologia e anche le conoscenze esoteriche insegnano che la nostra visione della realtà è fortemente condizionata dalla descrizione del mondo che ci è stata trasmessa attraverso l'educazione e la cultura nella quale siamo vissuti, e dalla nostra rielaborazione personale di essa. Tale "visione del mondo" può diventare "pensiero cristallizzato" che offusca una integrale osservazione dell'esistente. L'arte è uno dei mezzi che permettono di "andare oltre", di cogliere l'essenza della realtà, il segreto senso di ogni cosa e un barlume dell'Infinito cui l'anima aspira: 

...*vive in noi tutti, nel profondo dell'anima, un desiderio, una idea, una eco d'un sublime*, d'un Bello che gli uomini non possono sperare di comprendere, o definire, se prima non mutan natura, o non trovan modo di esprimere l'Infinito con il linguaggio finito. Non però può negarsene l'esistenza...
(G. Mazzini, "Faust - tragedia di Goethe")

La creatività della vera Arte innalza la coscienza di colui che la contempla nel Silenzio, proiettandola in una situazione al di fuori dei limiti consueti dello spazio-tempo, poiché rispecchia la Bellezza degli archetipi universali ideati dalla Mente cosmica.
Anche il Lavoro, mezzo di sostentamento ma anche di avanzamento morale e spirituale, diventa arido e insensato se privato della Bellezza: 

Al di là delle questione della proprietà dei mezzi di produzione, indipendentemente da come essa è ripartita o risolta, uno dei più grandi problemi della società industriale è il fatto che questa corrompe l'uomo e le relazioni sociali, degradando il lavoro come puro strumento di guadagni monetari ed arrestando lo sviluppo della personalità e costringendo la maggior parte delle persone a trascorre la propria vita lavorativa senza ricevere nessun stimolo valido, nessun incentivo a realizzarsi, *nessuna possibilità di sviluppo, nessun elemento di Bellezza, Verità o Divinità*.
(E. F. Schumacher, "La misura della felicità")

Le opere dei grandi artisti sono l'espressione visibile di dimensioni più sottili, sconosciute all'uomo comune, il quale, appunto attraverso l'Arte, riesce ad averne un barlume o ad accedere ad una percezione più sottile di esse, maggiore o minore a seconda del proprio livello evolutivo: i sensi si risvegliano, la mente è vigile, il cuore si apre, l'occhio interiore si dilata ad una capacità di visione che penetra l'essenza.
L'arte, pertanto, simboleggia ed evoca energie che possono compenetrare chi è pronto a trasmutarle in prassi e operatività:

*Quando la fiamma interiore illumina l'azione, l'azione si trasforma*. Quando la fiamma è applicata allo stoppino, immerso nell'olio, la luce si sprigiona.
(Vinoba Bhave, "Il Sé e il Supremo")

Antonio Rosmini assegna all'artista cristiano il compito di credere in un mondo migliore; egli potrà proporre agli uomini tale visione rappresentandola nelle sue opere attraverso la tensione alla "verosimiglianza" e alla "bellezza", che lo guideranno nella creazione. La verosimiglianza darà all'opera d'arte quel senso di unità e universalità di cui ogni oggetto e atto dell'uomo è espressione più materiale e terrena. L'artista non temerà di rappresentare anche il brutto, lo sgradevole e l'immorale, poiché essi, descritti al fine di perseguire un obiettivo di elevazione educativa, favoriranno, per contrasto, l'emergere delle opposte qualità morali che si intendono evocare e produrranno, così, Bellezza. L'arte è pertanto "contemplazione morale": l'artista non si sentirà indifferente alle grandi tematiche relative al Bene e al Male, ma sarà anzi costantemente coinvolto nel compito di indicare all'uomo Bellezza e Verità.
Per Platone il mondo è opera di un Demiurgo che concretizza in esso gli archetipi di Ordine e di Bellezza che ha ideato:

Poiché le cose erano in disordine, Dio pose in ciascuna la giusta misura, sia riguardo a se stessa sia rispetto a tutte le altre; in tal modo le cose furono simmetriche e proporzionate...
*Dio diede ordine a tutte le cose, all'origine, per comporre con esse l'universo*.
(Platone, "Timeo")


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

so che sono noiosa... il fatto è che il canna di fucile come sfondo al nero... Minerva: vorrei leggere quello che posti, perdindirindina! un bel grigio perla magari... il bianco va su tutto, lo so che può sembrare banale...


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2012)

che lagna.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3312 ha detto:
			
		

> che lagna.


ecceloso


----------

